# Warning! Petsmart Asian Figurines.



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

So a few months ago I went to Petsmart and got two different styles of these Asian figurines that are in the shape of balls and look like they are made out of wood.
They were $5 a piece, in the fish section, said they were for fish tanks, and I have seen them in some other peoples tanks before.
Today I was cleaning my tanks and noticed the figures are bubbling! They have little odd shaped bubbles all over them and when I reached in to take them out they started popping and making a crackling sound, then began to chip. :/
They were both in two different fish tanks (one in a 14g with platies and one in a 2.5g with a betta) so I am pretty sure it was not a fluke they both did this.
I just wanted to warn everyone if they were thinking about buying these for their tanks.

I took some pictures of them:


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Buddha statues do no harm to bettas. If it really bothers you, repaint it.


----------



## yayagirl1209 (Dec 3, 2011)

I actually bought the same figurines from Petsmart. But when I got home I read all the horrible reviews about them chipping. I promptly returned them the next day. If you're still wanting a buddha for your tank, I found one for my tank at Petco.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

@Dragonlady: I am pretty sure they have nothing to do with Buddha (I guess they could be other Buddhas, however I doubt fish tank decor is detailed enough to add commonly unheard of religious figures. lol). 
I was just making sure people knew they might do this if they buy one, reguardless if it is harmful (though I would imagne the paint chips might be somewhat harmful).


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Eek! That doesn't look so good. Yeah, definitely thanks for the warning. If the paint chipped off, curious fishies could eat it thinking it's flakes and get sick.


----------



## aurasoulful (Aug 19, 2011)

0-0 Wow... that's something. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Luckily all my fish seem fine. 
I also noticed that when I bought them they were dark and shiney. Now that they dried off they are kinda grey colored and scratchy looking, similair to a spray paint look.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Those are buddha statues.. love them and have some around the house, just not in the tanks (which I have considered though). Thanks for the heads up!



Aluyasha said:


> @Dragonlady: I am pretty sure they have nothing to do with Buddha (I guess they could be other Buddhas, however I doubt fish tank decor is detailed enough to add commonly unheard of religious figures. lol).


(Buddha is actually one of the most well known out there.. and when it comes to the portly happy looking one. Just do a google image search on "buddha figure" and you will see that in fact, what you have is a buddha figurine  )


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

the blue shark caves from walmart do the same thing. :T i was wanting to put one in with Scout, since he's small enough to fit in and not get stuck, but it started chipping in the 10 gallon, and i was like "i dunno....." after asking on here, i'm chucking it. :T


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

Your figurines are just sporing off to make new baby figurines, nothing to see here


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

; It looks like Buddha's helper did something horrible and is paying for it by having boils all over his body..... *twitch* but yeah, thanks for the heads up. I was kind of admiring the statues a while back and, while I luckily bought some other decor that seems to be durable, I was still kind of thinking of getting one from my PetSmart later on.... Now, I think I won't xD


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

eep! Return it if you can and inform them to remove the statues (if they are getting bad reviews) Since the store actually won't do anything about it call the company who makes them. Demand a refund or some sort of reimbursment.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I am going to try to get a refund or at least let them know. They were pretty expensive considering.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Guys stop hatin' on Buddha's dermatitis, that's just mean. lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

"Your figurines are just sporing off to make new baby figurines, nothing to see here" 


:lol: Then she could market them and make a profit.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Rofl!!


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

It made me think of pimples... ewww those figurines need proactive ROFL! Jk jk my sis used to use that


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah my mom saw them and said they weren't really Buddha's but called: "The Immortals" But she doesnt like the fat happy Buddha's so we got a different kind for Lulu's tank. He sleeps on his but the only decor I had issue is that stupid dragon I dunno what I'll do to it if something happens to one of my fish on it.


----------

